# Tell me more about Campagnolo Aero wheels from the late 90's



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

e.g. the Campagnolo Shamal/Zonda/Vento/Scirocco.










I'd really like to use these wheels to finish my retro-modern 83 Bianchi/Centaur 10 build. Aside from the initial (high) cost of these wheels, it appears that I'd need to either perform hub surgery to get them to work with centaur 10, or i'd have to do a hub swap (add $200-300?).

My question is, is there a cheaper way to get the same style of wheel without paying $1,000? While genuine campy wheels would be great, so would a lamborghini. I'm talking deeeep aero profile, silver/polished aluminum spokes/hub/rim, 10 speed campy hub.


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

I scored a used Campy Zonda G4 wheel set for $200. I believe there are some used wheelsets at a good deal on EBay or Craigslist. good luck!


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

No one really makes a silver rim with a brake track that is that deep.

There are a few aluminum 38mm rims out there like the Kinlin XR380, but it is painted black.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I had the tubular Shamals with 16 spokes and slotted standard hubs like in the OP picture. I remember buying a rubber hammer to keep the brake tracks reasonably tuned. They didn't like potholes much. 
The 1996 catalog has the Shamal HPW 12 spoke (same type spoke anchoring at the hub as Campagnolo use today), so at least the 1995 is UCI legal, haha. You may want to know that a 1996 Shamal tubular wheel set comes in at 1980 g.
The 1996 Zonda 16 R clincher was 34 mm deep (I believe it used the Atlanta 96 rim), and the claimed weight for the pair was 2040 g. Here's a modern equivalent that comes in below 1500 g and $ 700: Katmandu Custom Wheelset


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Except, if you want a modern equivalent, i'd go with the deeper 30mm rims:
Kinlin XR300 rims (not the 270's that the Katmandu uses)
White Industry silver hubs
Sapim CX-Ray silver spokes and silver brass nipples. Those wheels in a 20/24 or 24/28 spoke configuration would be really nice.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

awesome input guys. is it me or do those rims look deeper than 34mm? maybe it's just me. 

Now i'm looking at a custom build with an XR-380 in silver. Maybe this would be a good opportunity to try my hand at wheel building.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Shamals were 41mm back in the day. 
Campy Wheels


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a set of the silver Shamal 12 spoke wheels. And a set of the black 16 spoke Vento wheels. Shamal are 41mm deep. Vento are 38mm deep. Haven't weighed them but the 2000 gram claims are probably accurate. They look sharp. Especially the 12 spoke polished silver Shamal wheels. Just like Jan Ullrich used. Except mine are clinchers instead of tubulars. These wheels use DT internal spoke nipples that take a 5.5mm Allen wrench. Campagnolo used to make a special tool for it to fit through the spoke hole in the rim bed. I heard Snap-On also made a 5.5mm nut driver but have not been able to find it. I built my front Shamal wheel by undoing a rear Shamal to get the 12 hole rim. And used the spoke nipples and washers that go inside the rim. Then used a 36 hole hub and radial laced 14 gauge spokes. Ended up OK. Front and rear Shamal match now.

DT Swiss - DT hexagonal brass
DT Swiss Pro Lock Hexagonal Aluminum Nipple - Wheelbuilder.com
Universal Cycles -- DT-Swiss T-Handle Nipple Wrench
DT Swiss Spoke Nipple Brass Plated w/ Hex Head


Starting at 87, 114, and 123 will get you weights for Shamal and Vento wheels.
Wheel Deflection Test Results Table


----------

